# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [27-01-17] Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.4 - Huawei Router, Samsung and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.4 More Innovative and More Intelligent       Whats New: [x] Samsung 4 File Flashing Support Added*
--- Now you can flash BL, AP, CP and CSC with Ultimate Flasher.   *[x] Huawei Router Boot Repair (Beta)*
--- 327x
    --- 3372h
    --- 3372s
    --- 5186
--- 5330bs
    --- 5573bs
    --- 5573s
--- 8278
    --- 8372
    --- B315s
    --- E5573cs
    --- E5573cs-322
    --- You need to repair boot to downgrade for unlocking.   *[x] Samsung SPD IMEI Repair w/o Root (Beta)*
    --- Tick New Method in Samsung SPD Repair Tools.
    --- Need to select Samsung Mobile Serial Port.
    --- Tested on J210F (SPD).
    --- If IMEI is back to old after reboot, it means it is not supported.   *[x] Added Support For WEBUI Flashing for E5573s*     --- It will auto detect if selected file is Normal Firmware or WEBUI Firmware.   *[x] Arranged All FRP Method in Tools / FRP Tab*
--- Old Method, 2016 Method and New Method is moved to single place.
    --- You will find all FRP methods in Tools / FRP Tab.   *[x] Improved Samsung Flashing Procedure*    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN     / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO     ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR     ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE     RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED     IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable fro m Installer folder.
- Enjoy! *

----------

